# A Side Sharpening Jig (new idea)



## Alask (Nov 9, 2013)

Hello fellows,at this time I would like to share a new idea about sharpening jig.
I love the idea of this jig but I prefer side sharpening so I did some modifications and it works in a pretty good way.
It is a prototype model/idea and I believe with some few adjusts it can works better.I used only materials I already have at home.Small wheels will works better.

The main idea is using the original sharpening jig I did four holes and tap all (4 mm) .So with the jig upside down I screwed two angles with wheels.So it still works like original but at side sharpening way.

So this is the main idea but you can develop yourself idea starting from here.

























































































Thanks for attention


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Excellent idea!


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

That very similar to the jig called Sharp skate. I bought one from Harrelson Stanley it helped me learn the side sharpening technique. I still have the jig but can freehand without it easy peasy.
So good thinking on your part. The jig I have cost about 200 dollars.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Someone clue me in. Why sideways sharpening.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

yeah - that is thinking outside the box.
if you can find the small conveyor ball rollers, you could do the figure eight method. (on a larger surface).
I am more interested in the digital magnetic angle gauge more than anything ~ (never thought of that).
good job - thanks for sharing !!!










.

.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

> Someone clue me in. Why sideways sharpening.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


Stiction


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

> Someone clue me in. Why sideways sharpening.
> 
> I think it produces a stronger edge. It very easy learn. Shaping the edge for a camber is pretty easy. For me it is at least.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Good jig. I like John's idea with the rollers.


----------

